# Посоветуйте Vignoni для консы (только диапазон 41 клавиша)



## _Scandalli_ (1 Апр 2013)

Нужен аккордеон для консы (41 клавиша, желательно не тяжелый). Играю как эстраду (в основном), так и классику. Посоветуете? И если можно, сразу указывайте цену.
Спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2013)

А что советовать то надо?...
Вы ясно указали модель которая вас интересует.
Кстати очень хороший инструмент.
Цена этой модели 4800 евро,есть в наличии в Москве.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (1 Апр 2013)

zet10 писал:


> А что советовать то надо?


 Да я же сам не знаю... Я указал критерии, которые мне нужны. Нужно на нем закончить консу. 
Хотя вот смотрю, интересная штука "Bach Compact". Ну тут единственная загвоздка... Выборки нет. Или можно заказать с ней? Подскажите, пожалуйста. И какая модель за 4800 евро?


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Хотя вот смотрю, интересная штука "Bach Compact". Ну тут единственная загвоздка... Выборки нет. Или можно заказать с ней? Подскажите, пожалуйста. И какая модель за 4800 евро?


Эта модель идет и с выборной системой,цена 4800 евро именно на "Bach Compact" с выборной системой.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (1 Апр 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Эта модель идет и с выборной системой,цена 4800 евро именно на "Bach Compact" с выборной системой.


 А не скажите, сколько новый Bach Compact будет стоить?


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2013)

Это цена нового


----------



## _Scandalli_ (2 Апр 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Это цена нового


 Спасибо огромное! А не скажите, почему же так дешево? Я так смотрю, более-менее серьезные аккордеоны до 8 000 евро стоят. Расскажите немного, в чем тут подвох? Выборка, может, слабоватая? Или тихий? В гугле ответов на такие вопросы и не будет. 
И еще есть одна интересная модель - Bach compact SE Giancarlo Caporilli Version Look 2. Там тоже есть выборка? И можно вес уточнить и того и это аккордеона?

Вы, наверное, представитель Виньони?


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (2 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте! Важный вопрос: какого мастера голоса стоят на этом инструменте?


----------



## Jupiter (2 Апр 2013)

Vladimir Anikin писал:


> Здравствуйте! Важный вопрос: какого мастера голоса стоят на этом инструменте?


Виньони сейчас,в основном,работает с двумя фабриками: Армоничи м Артиджана. Голоса только "Mano",хотя и может ставится на серийники Типо а Мано. Но это вряд ли- не будет так звучать.Кстати,ценовой раздел между этими двумя типами всего то 300 евро за полный комплект. С голосами Бинчи стоит примерно на 600-800 евро дороже,но очередь на голоса 3-4 месяца.Да и расход воздуха на этих голосах выше... Цены у Zet10 ,скорее всего,тендеровые- при закупке 10 и больше едениц любая фабрика даёт скидку. Значит может крупными партиями закупать... В Европе на эту модель официалам цена 5800..Видимо Виньони дотирует пока Россию,что бы завоевать кусочек рынка. Вообщем то правильно-Пиджини тоже в течении 3-4 лет отдавали свои инструмент в полцены по всем учебным заведениям.Сейчас Пиджини так же делают и с рынком Китая-дешевле отдают и в кредит.. Хотя,например, в Финляндии эти инструменты на 500-600 евро дороже,в Чехии,Польше тоже.Но во Францмм эта же модель на 2000 уже дороже. Уровень жизни...


----------



## akordeon.ua (3 Апр 2013)

Голоса Бинчи. Есть клеймо на етих голосах внутри на планках?


----------



## zet10 (3 Апр 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Вы, наверное, представитель Виньони?


Да_Scandalli_ писал:


> А не скажите, почему же так дешево?


Я бы не сказал что это "дешеве",т.к и за эти деньги очень не многие в состоянии купить._Scandalli_ писал:


> Я так смотрю, более-менее серьезные аккордеоны до 8 000 евро стоят. Расскажите немного, в чем тут подвох?


Подвоха тут ни какого нет! Просто на этом рынке цены были не фиксированы,и продавцы (особенно в РОССИИ) привыкли накручивать в два а то и в три раза на инструменте.К примеру в магазине "Аккорд" в Москве Аккордеон "Скандалли-Супер VI" стоит 520 тыс руб,в то время как закупают они его за 280 тыс.руб.Но стоит то он стоит,да кто ж его купит за эти деньги? Вот и стоят там они годами...Но к сегодняшнему дню,уже сложились потихоньку фиксированыые и реальные цены на инструменты, и чтоб быть конкурентно способным ,нужно чувствовать волну, а не продавать по старинке, как во времена дифицита при СССР.
И вообще цена на более менее серьезный инструмент готово-выборный 5-6 тыс.евро,т.к там больше нечему стоить!
А в скором времени я думаю цены еще упадут,т.к после обьединения учебных заведений,играть на полных инструментах от силы будут 30 %.
Да и Китай "на пятки" итальянцем наступает,перебивает все своей ценовой политикой...поэтому думаю что в ближайшее время ,для того что б удержаться итальянцам на рынке в России ни о каком повышении цен нет смысла и говорить.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (3 Апр 2013)

*zet10*, спасибо Вам за такое подробное пояснение!) 
Вы написали: zet10 писал:


> И вообще цена на более менее серьезный инструмент готово-выборный 5-6 тыс.евро,т.к там больше нечему стоить!


 Т.Е, Bach Compact входит в более-менее серьезные инструменты? Или вы могли бы посоветовать что-то другое? Просто "Бах" мне понравился очень дизайном, классная штука. Особенно если белый. А интересно посмотреть на другие цветовые варианты... Можно это осуществить? Может фото есть?
И, я у вас уже спрашивал, интересный инструмент "Bach compact SE Giancarlo Caporilli Version Look 2". Можно его цену мне в личку? Я так понимаю, что сам Капорилли его разрабатывал? Я его вообще сначала знал как композитора - исполнителя. "Supernova" его играл, классная вещь, но неудобная (можете посмотреть на Ютюбе, канал Мирослава Лелюха)!
Не знаю, как вас величать, но еще раз огромное спасибо за консультацию)


----------



## zet10 (3 Апр 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> .Е, Bach Compact входит в более-менее серьезные инструменты?


Конечно! Это очень хороший,добротный инструмент._Scandalli_ писал:


> А интересно посмотреть на другие цветовые варианты...


Эта модель выпускается в только в черном и белом цветах...можно конечно заказать и другом цвете,но я бы не советовал..нарушется строгость инструмента._Scandalli_ писал:


> И, я у вас уже спрашивал, интересный инструмент "Bach compact SE Giancarlo Caporilli Version Look 2". Можно его цену мне в личку?


Можно,сбросте мне в личку Ваш майл.

akordeon.ua писал:


> Голоса Бинчи. Есть клеймо на етих голосах внутри на планках?


Обязательно.И не только на Бинчи,но и на Ганьени,Сабатини,Бугари и многих других...


----------



## _Scandalli_ (4 Апр 2013)

*zet10*, можете кинуть свой скайп или в адрес в соц. сетях в личку? А то, что-то я вас выловить не могу)

[

zet10, а вы знаете, пока я жду вашего ответа, мне Джанкарло Виньони два раза ответил. Я вам уже 3 сообщения в ЛС кинул. Если не хотите писать, блин, напишите в конце концов, я не обижусь. Я же просто жду консультации. Уже 2 дня. Мне аккордеон срочно заказывать надо, а вы игнорируете. Хотя частенько на форуме в онлайне зависаете, даже темы создаете)
Понимаете, вы здесь единственный профессионал по Виньони, поэтому больше никому не пишу. Если появитесь, пожалуйста, киньте запрос в скайп: dimazzz1996 ! Жду)


----------

